# Physical



## Jake (17 Apr 2006)

Hi everyone, I have my physical and aptitude test on Tuesday and was wondering what I shouldn't do prior to going to CFRC as far as eating and drinking things with caffeine etc.. Also, should I wear my shorts and t-shirt? Or should I wear my normal jeans and t-shirt and bring the shorts to change into? Thanks in advance


----------



## TCBF (17 Apr 2006)

1.   Wear your normal clothing that you would want to have on if your car/bus/taxi/bike broke down in the current weather conditions. You can change there.

2.    Carry a large, stuffed donkey, and whenever they ask you a question, ask the donkey what it thinks.

3.    Tell them you would like to check your black light lipstick, and ask them if there are any black lights in the ladies room.

4.    Drink two quarts of blue food dye two hours before the urine test.

Just kidding with items 2, 3 and 4!

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Jake (17 Apr 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## NavComm (17 Apr 2006)

:rofl: too funny TCBF

Jake it's been awhile since I did my physical but I'm pretty sure they suggest no caffeine or tobacco for several hours prior to the test. Good luck!


----------



## Springroll (17 Apr 2006)

Don't drink any caffeine for about 2 hours before. 
You do not get a pee break during your CFAT and it can raise your heart rate for your physical.

Good luck!


----------



## Jake (17 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Apr 2006)

LMAO ROTFL 

Well if you were to drink this blue dye you speak of it would certainly provide an interesting urine specimen...LMAO

 :rofl:

HL

I did mine not that long ago and yes caffeine and nicotine two hours before is probably not a great idea...a good nights sleep certainly helps though.


----------



## Jake (18 Apr 2006)

Just got back from my physical and my CFAT, passed everything!  ;D Interview and medical are booked for May 3rd. Hahaha that step music is kind of catchy, not much in the way of lyrics though  .


----------



## Springroll (18 Apr 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

> Just got back from my physical and my CFAT, passed everything!  ;D Interview and medical are booked for May 3rd. Hahaha that step music is kind of catchy, not much in the way of lyrics though  .



Congrats!!!


----------



## Jake (18 Apr 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Apr 2006)

Way to go Jake  

HL


----------



## Jake (26 Apr 2006)

Another question this time regarding the medical. Again, what shouldn't I do prior to going for my medical?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

By all means do not SEARCH and read any of the material here on Medical.  Don't study for your Urine Test.  Don't try to have a heart beat.  Don't practice breathing out, because they will be asking you to take a deep breath and holding it.  Try not to memorize the Eye Chart.  Oh!  Yes the one major thing not to do.........show up on time for the Exam.


----------



## Jake (27 Apr 2006)

I've gone through all 12 pages of the medical and I didn't find the answer to my question. By "things I shouldn't do prior to the medical exam" I'm referring to things like eating, exercising etc...


----------



## Zertz (27 Apr 2006)

Summarizing from "The Recruit Medical" information sheet given to me by my Recruiting Sergeant:

If you think the CF medic or doctor is going to need you to talk to your regular doctor and get a form filled out/letter written see if you can schedule the appointment with your doctor ahead of time so you can get in ASAP and speed up the process.

If you wear glasses, bring them and your current prescription.

If you wear contacts: Soft contacts should be left out for 24 hours before the test, hard contacts should be left out for 72 hours before the test.

Know your medical history and specifics about any medicine you are currently on (both long and short term), I'll leave out the bit about female considerations for obvoius reasons.

For what not to do, nothing is specified, but in my non-expert opinion the tone of this information sheet implies don't do anything out of the ordinairy. Eat what you normally eat, don't break or strain anything.

A recruiter or medic (Kincanucks, ArmyMedic?) would be able to answer officially, but this is a current CF information document I'm summarizing so it should be good.


----------



## Jake (27 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I didn't get one of those sheets. I wanted to make sure I didn't so something that would make me have to reschedule.


----------



## cgyflames01 (4 May 2006)

This is from the stanfard urology site....  (yes I was board but this idea could open a whole new can of worms........)



BLUE / GREEN 
Blue or green urine may be caused by a blue dye such as methylene blue, a component in several medications (Trac Tabs, Urised, Uroblue) used to reduce symptoms of bladder inflammation or irritation (1,6). Administration of the dye, indigo carmine, turns the urine green and can last for several days if renal function is poor. While more often reported to cause pink urine, the anesthetic, propofol, has also been reported to cause green coloration of the urine (11). Amitriptyline, indomethacin, resorcinol, triamterine, cimetidine, phenergan, and several multivitamins also lend a blue-green tint to the urine (6). An inherited form of high calcium (called "familial hypercalcemia") can result in blue urine, which has lent this disease the nickname "blue diaper syndrome" (12). Another metabolic disorder, indicanuria, can cause blue urine due to tryptophan indole metabolites (12). 

A blue pigment may also be produced by infection with the bacteria Pseudomonas (1,2). Dark green pigmentation, especially if associated with air (known as "pneumaturia"), urinary tract infection, and/or solid particles in the urine, can be caused by bile when there is a fistula between the urinary tract the intestines.


----------



## Zertz (4 May 2006)

You know, there is nothing funny about those conditions, and yet I still laughed. I'm a horrible person, haha.


----------



## kincanucks (4 May 2006)

Do exactly what is posted above.


----------



## Jake (4 May 2006)

Another update

I finished my medical and my interview yesterday (forgot to bring the stuffed donkey though  ) All went well suprisingly because I am terrible at job interviews, but I had a good interview and medical and they said I can expect a call in 6-8 weeks. The only problem I had was, on the sheet I was given for the medical I answered "Yes" to a family member having a blood disorder (hemophelia). I already know I don't have it but proof from a doctor was needed, so I went straight from the CFRC to the hospital and had a blood test done and they will send the results to CFRC Toronto. If that all checks out I should be in!  ;D


----------



## Zertz (4 May 2006)

Mild hijack: I have my medical on Monday, anyone want to venture a guess if paternal diabetes (father's siblings) will be cause for incidence (delay)? I'm assuming no, but my area of knowledge is fitness, not medicine.


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

Zertz,

That would be part of your medical history which includes Diabetes...doesn't mean you do or will have the same...

HL


----------



## Zertz (5 May 2006)

Indeed, I do not have diabetes. Basicly I'm curious if family medical history is cause for delay.


----------



## Springroll (5 May 2006)

Both maternal grandparents were insulin dependent diabetics, and my medical went through fine.


----------



## Zertz (5 May 2006)

Thanks.


----------

